# Heimtrainer, Ergometer



## mister Ti (19. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe hier einen standfesten Heimtrainer Modell *Super Racer 7015* der Firma Ass Wellness.

Das Training macht richtig *Spaß *(was man von den meisten Rollen- und Heimtrainern nicht gerade behaupten kann) da das Gerät sehr stabil ist und etliche Verstellmöglichkeiten bietet. 

Leider habe ich nicht genug Platz dafür.

Mehr gibt es bei ebay


----------

